# Ideas on a good Gun Safe



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone have any ideas about a good safe to buy? Lots of them out there with many items to make it hard to pick whats really needed.:smt022


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Figure out how big a safe you need right now then double it. With an RSC (residential security container or gun safe) you get what you pay for.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I know the guy that used to make gun safes for DPMS Inc. I bought one from him after DPMS quit selling them. He is located in Becker, MN. For around $1400, you can get a very nice double door safe. He only takes special orders now. It'll hold 14 long guns and has shelves for handguns &/or ammo in one of the doors. It also has a small door on the outside of one of the larger doors for a little quicker access for pistols, etc. I have pics someplace. This safe is far superior to any I have seen in the stores. It's also fire rated.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

If you're looking for a handgun safe that allows quick access in case of a home intrusion, this is the one I bought and am very happy with. You really can't beat the price for what it offers. Biometric security (fingerprint scan) with a backup key lock, and fireproof (1700 degrees for one hour).

Click Here!

Hope this helps!
-Matt


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

A large safe for long guns and all? Well, the store I work at sells Champion safes. With what I've learned about them, I like them a lot. I think my second choice for a safe would possibly be Fort Knox safes.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

i am also looking for a good safe, what do you think about Fort Knox and Cannon?


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I think before you go brand browsing, you need to decide what the safe is to accomplish. I see 3 major objectives:

Fire Protection
Theft Deterrence
Safekeeping from children & other curious creatures. :mrgreen: 

The more you ask it to do, the more you will need to pay, so decide the task and go from there.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

paine said:


> i am also looking for a good safe, what do you think about Fort Knox and Cannon?


Both are good safes, however as far as Cannon goes, you may end paying a little more just because they did a little design on the corners so the safe looks good.

I do lean towards Champion safes although not many mention them. But I know more about Champion than any others. If anyone wants to know about those safes, I have played with just about every one they have in great depth and can tell you about them. I do believe Cannon makes a good safe, just remember what I said about paying more for the corner design. And Fort Knox would probably be my choice after Champion.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

don't forget to look at the how long @ which temperature rating. 

Gander mountain has some Liberty safes that are rated for 75 & 90mins @ 1200º F, Cannon safes are rated at 30mins @ 1200º F, Champion Triumph series: 90mins @ 1500º F, Champion Crown series: 120 mins @ 1500º F & the Knoxx has some that are rated at 90 mins @ 1680º F.

I'd also get a combination lock rather then the traditional dial lock...it's faster to open. 

My Safe is a Treadlok which is rated at 32 minutes @ 1200º F, if I had done my research before I bought it I would have gone with Champion or Fort Knox. However, I paid just around $500 including tax & delivered for it at a Gunshow.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Check the fire protection specs closely; any of the big names will do the job.

Whichever brand you decide on, spend the extra money and get one twice as big as you think you'll need. They fill up fast.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm very happy with Champion. If I'm not mistaken, Liberty is the company that manufactures both brands. I might be mistaken, but I always see a guy at the gun shows who sells safes, and he has either Liberty or Champion.


----------



## drifter44 (Feb 16, 2007)

paine said:


> i am also looking for a good safe, what do you think about Fort Knox and Cannon?


I have had a Fort Knox and thought it was very good,I sold it when moving around a lot. I now have a Cannon and it has a good fire rating;which can be made even higher with drywall sheeting. I have no complaints about my Cannon. I have moved it at least three times and it was dropped twice with no damage except cosmetic. They are really heavy so plan a sturdy place to set it.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

You never mentioned how many or what type of guns you'll want to store and what sort of budget you were working with. As a less expensive alternative to regular gun safes, I have an old (got it in the early 80's at Sears) stand-up freezer in my basement with a built in door lock that I use for storing a number of pistols and extra ammo. It would also be good for long guns if I removed a few of the shelves. I call it my "stealth safe". It's weather proof, air tight, kid proof (when locked) and nobody would think to look there for anything besides food. 

My house was burglarized in the early 90's while I was out of town. I wasn't using the freezer at the time and had placed several guns inside for storage since my "real" gun safe was full and they were both in the same room. The guns I had inside the freezer were never discovered, while my gun safe was destroyed and the guns inside taken. It became my back-up safe after the burglary and I have never had anyone think it was anything other than a freezer. FWIW, I've since removed the compressor, placed a 75w bulb inside and the bulb keeps the humidity low. 

You could probably find a used one cheap and add a lock if it doesn't have one already. Sometimes it's good to think outside the usual box.. :mrgreen:


----------

